# TT Ice Cube Tray All Gone now



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

The TTOC has a small number of TT (MkI) ice cube trays. Each tray will make 8 mini TT shaped ice cubes.



















As stock is limited order quickly to make sure you don't miss out on these. Only £5 + £1.60 P+P

PM me for payment details.


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Not got the roadster version...?

Hmm...I s'pose I could half fill it with water and turn it up the other way..... :idea:

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Is that you ordering one then ? :wink:


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

PM sent.


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

Could you PM the payment details, thanks.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Only four of these left now once they've gone they've gone :wink:


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

I received my two today  Thanks very much

Charlie


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

Got our three sets, thanks. One is to be used, the other two are going in our collection.


----------



## TT_Tesh (Feb 22, 2009)

Got mine.

Cheers


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

So what are we having next...?


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

phodge said:


> So what are we having next...?


Business card holders - I have just ordered 2 

Charlie


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Cant believe people are buying these??? You would never know its a tt if you didnt have the box


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

We have come accross a new supply of these , they will make someone a great stocking filler.


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

wallsendmag said:
 

> We have come accross a new supply of these , they will make someone a great stocking filler.


Did you pick up a few from ADI?


----------

